# green goat buggers, stuffy noses



## fmizula (Feb 8, 2011)

for a week or two on of my girls has had a stuffy noes with some greenish boogers. i have been whiping and seemed to get better. i thought it may have been from staying in the barn more than usual due to the weather. now both girls have the buggies and stuffy noses. i believe they are pregnant, what can they be givin to make them feel better??  i prefer non-antibiotic things but if that is what is nessasary i wil do it. the buck seems just fine at this point. 
this is one of my girls noses. i thought maby i could take the baby noes thing and suck the buggers out?? ... i have heard this could lead to a phenomuna 








concerned mommy


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 8, 2011)

Do you have a vet or a good goat mentor that can physically look at the girls? If it isn't a clear discharge, I would be worrying about some type of infection. They will probably need antibiotics.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 8, 2011)

I would check temps...and are they coughing at all?????


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 8, 2011)

If they don't have an above normal temp.  they aren't doing much coughing and acting alert, I wouldn't worry about it. Wait for the spring.

Make sure they are getting a fortified diet of minerals, salts to help their immune-system.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 8, 2011)

I personally would not stick anything up their noses..it will drain on its own.  Just keep watch on temps and volume of mucos.  And if temps change go up or down..call vet.

Dont be afraid of anitbiotics...just use them as needed..and not for everything..and they are a wonderful drug.  They saved many a goats for me.  But over use is bad...so I understand your caution.

I would keep a close eye on them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 8, 2011)

I would keep an eye on everything. I had pneumonia go through my herd last year and not everyone had temps but the vet said they had pneumonia. As a matter of fact, I didn't even have all the same symptoms in all goats and that is what confused me. So the vet checked every goat and came to the conclusion that they all had pneumonia even though symptoms were different. Everyone got Draxxin and it cleared right up.


----------



## cmjust0 (Feb 8, 2011)

More time inside means they're consuming more hay.  If your hay is dusty, that can cause runny noses all by itself. Add in colder weather and yeah...runny noses and congestion happen.  

What that picture looks like to me is a combination of a little clear snot from dust and cold weather plus leaf shatter from alfalfa mix hay that was maybe cured a few hours too long and baled when it was super dry and dusty out..

That's me, though..


----------



## fmizula (Feb 8, 2011)

my girls have no other signs. i have taken temps and are normal.  no coughs. my hay is a bit dusty. i do not have a vet that is reliable, i had one that answered one question over telephone but i have called him several other times and he does not return my phone calls, i do not have a goat mentour besides you wonderful people. i am by my self on most issues, i woul love a mentor. i live in readsboro vt if anyone is wanting to take up a student.


----------



## elevan (Feb 8, 2011)

The picture is hard to tell...but I kind of agree with cmjust that it looks like a mix of clear snot and hay dust.

Keep an eye on their temps and their behavior though just in case.  And really there's no need to be afraid of antibiotics.


----------

